# Orlando, FL area anyone?



## frommrstomommy

I am heading there in a couple weeks.. labor day weekend and curious if anyone is in that area? I am just going to an event Saturday morning and would like to maybe take some time to do some shooting.


----------



## TME

If I'd seen this I would have gone with you. I'm still new to this and shoot as a hobby if your this way again let me know.


----------



## pixmedic

yup. I totally missed this too.


----------



## table1349

pixmedic said:


> yup. I totally missed this too.


Lucky for the OP, I would rather watch two hours of vacation slides than watch them sleeping ferrets.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Hey, I will be in Clermont, Brooksville area til spring plus the occasional Clearwater/St. pete area. 
We arrive tomorrow but let's keep in touch


----------



## pixmedic

clermont isnt to far from us


----------



## table1349

pixmedic said:


> clermont isnt to far from us


Yep, bout as far as a fella could throw a sleeping ferret.


----------



## pixmedic

gryphonslair99 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> clermont isnt to far from us
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, bout as far as a fella could throw a sleeping ferret.
Click to expand...


----------



## table1349

pixmedic said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> 
> clermont isnt to far from us
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, bout as far as a fella could throw a sleeping ferret.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Well there you go NancyMoranG, now you have seen your accommodations when you are down in Florida.  Complete with ferrets.


----------



## NancyMoranG

pixmedic said:


> clermont isnt to far from us


I would like to meet up with you! You do soooo much FOR the forum and us new 'folk'  ! 

Not that you would remember but I competed with Sm4him on a camera you were donating when I was fairly new. She 'won' and gave it to her son. It was my 1st 'interaction' with her and it made me notice her all the more, 
Sharon is missed by many that she/family doesn't even realize...
I did get a filter from you when I was new, so again thanks for that!
I am on a mission to meet TPF folk Songs! So be ready


----------



## TME

Nice areas in Central FL


----------



## frommrstomommy

everyone was super late to this! lol I was actually maybe going back up this coming weekend but I think those plans have fallen through.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Ok so let's meet up! I ma in central Fl - Clermont to Bushnell areas for a while. Willing to drive a couple of hours any direction.....


----------

